

Django Snippets - kasunh
http://www.djangosnippets.org/

======
shabda
I vote about every Django strory up ( :) ), but seriously, djnagosnippet.org?
Who in Django world doesnt know and use this?

~~~
moe
It's not even good advertising for django because the usability is very poor.
They don't even have a search function...

~~~
Gonsalu
Add to that the fact that a lot of snippets are outdated...

------
alrex021
How is this news?

~~~
cdr
It's news because HN lets you resubmit dupes after a year has passed since the
last time it was up.

